# EHIC Spain extension confusion



## Moped (Oct 31, 2020)

Notwithstanding earlier thinking that if you are already motorhoming in Spain before 1st Jan 2021 your EHIC health card will be extended until you return to the U.K. sometime in 2021, this is not correct.

The extension only applies if you are U.K. state pensioner already resident with a permanent residence in Spain. It does not apply to those touring in motorhomes.

See copy and paste official U.K.  guidance below:-




*EHIC from 1 January 2021*
You’ll still be able to access healthcare using a UK-issued EHIC for visits to Spain that begin from 1 January 2021 if you’re either:


a UK State Pensioner living in the EU before the end of 2020
a UK student studying in the EU before the end of 2020 until your course finishes
a ‘frontier worker’ (someone who works in one state and lives in another) before the end of 2020, for as long as you continue to be a frontier worker in the host state
an EU national living in the UK before the end of 2020

Me again.......
........the U.K. government and I may be right or wrong of course and would very much welcome being corrected!

(after post edit - U.K. government guidance confusing. I have subsequently found guidance below that covers tourists already in Spain which says EHIC will be extended)


----------



## wints (Oct 31, 2020)

What's the point of this post...sounds like faceache...are you missing the pings?

Allen


----------



## Moped (Oct 31, 2020)

It’s of interest to those considering international travel to Spain before Xmas. It’s something I’m considering and maybe others and based on earlier discussions here I was in the belief that EHIC would be extended if already in Spain before Xmas.

See for example https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/winter-in-spain.83553/#post-1132194


----------



## wints (Oct 31, 2020)

It's rumour spreading...faceache & twatter are both full of it.


----------



## Moped (Oct 31, 2020)

Just found government guidance if you are a tourist. The information above only applies if you start your visit after 1st Jan 2021. It can be extended if you are are in Spain as a tourist and extending your visit beyond this date:-





__





						Healthcare for UK nationals visiting Spain
					

How to get state healthcare when you’re on holiday or travelling to Spain.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## John H (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm sorry but this is wrong. The section quoted by the OP refers to using EHIC if you travel to the EU AFTER January 1st 2021. If you are already in the EU on December 31st, EHIC will be honoured in full - just as we said and just as it STILL says on the UK Government website.

I am in Spain and will be staying until March. I registered with the local doctor and have received - under EHIC - a prescription for six months!

The Government website is not confusing (one of the few things they have said on anything that isn't!). It says quite clearly that EHIC is valid in full for trips that start before the end of the year but with restrictions if you arrive after.


----------



## Moped (Oct 31, 2020)

John H said:


> I'm sorry but this is wrong. The section quoted by the OP refers to using EHIC if you travel to the EU AFTER January 1st 2021. If you are already in the EU on December 31st, EHIC will be honoured in full - just as we said and just as it STILL says on the UK Government website.
> 
> I am in Spain and will be staying until March. I registered with the local doctor and have received - under EHIC - a prescription for six months!



Agreed.

 Trouble when googling for info is that it can throw up pages that may or may not be relevant and my initial thoughts when seeing this was that this contradicts what has been said here elsewhere. So panic set in.

What precisely needs to be done to extend EHIC?

Do you have to register on a website prior to a visit, or when in Spain?

Or do you register with a local Spanish doctor?


----------



## John H (Oct 31, 2020)

Moped said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Trouble when googling for info is that it can throw up pages that may or may not be relevant and my initial thoughts when seeing this was that this contradicts what has been said here elsewhere. So panic set in.
> 
> ...



Nothing needs to be done. As long as you are in the EU before December 31st, EHIC will be honoured until the date you leave the EU. And if anyone says "how do they know?" then the answer is that your passport is scanned every time you enter or leave the EU. We registered with the local doctor because we needed to renew our prescriptions. If you don't need that then just carry your passport and EHIC with you and if you are unlucky enough to need medical attention during your stay you just present them and all will be revealed!


----------



## Trotter (Oct 31, 2020)

While not wishing to be involved with this argument. I will say that it’s my fervent wish, that either the EHIC, or something very much like it continues after we leave the EU.
Then, once the present medical difficulty is contained, we can go out to play again.


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 31, 2020)

Is it not the case that anyone who has bought travel insurance will have cover well in excess of EHIC. Obviously those with medical conditions and/or old age will be disadvantaged. No easy answer. The real problem will arise if travel to and in the EU has a requirement for travel insurance in future. I expect to see a large increase in the number of people appealing for financial help in returning to the UK.

Davy


----------



## sillysuzy (Nov 1, 2020)

Will your EHIC cover you if you catch Covid-19 whilst in Spain, thanks


----------



## John H (Nov 1, 2020)

sillysuzy said:


> Will your EHIC cover you if you catch Covid-19 whilst in Spain, thanks



EHIC entitles you to the same level of treatment as the locals - which is why it is such a good system. So, yes. Unfortunately, next year we will probably have to take out expensive private insurance which will come with dozens of exclusions!


----------



## QFour (Nov 1, 2020)

sillysuzy said:


> Will your EHIC cover you if you catch Covid-19 whilst in Spain, thanks



Probably but you will be last in the queue for the ventilators. Your biggest problem will be trying to communicate with the staff in the hospital. For some unknown reason they only speak Spanish and unlike the Uk do not have interpreters on hand 24 hours a day. We managed with Google translate ( just ) but if you need to phone the hospital you need someone to translate it for you. No point in asking for someone who speaks English there won't be anyone.

After sampling the Health Service it is somewhat lacking when it comes to hygiene standards, Yes they wear latex gloves but then they wander off and do other things and then come back wearing the same gloves. SWMBO my resident nurse nearly had a heart attack when she saw the way they carried on.

You will also need to brush up on your French so that you can explain why you are not heading home but heading to Spain on HOLIDAY ...


----------



## Markd (Nov 1, 2020)

Here is UK info today





__





						Visiting the EU, Switzerland, Norway, Iceland or Liechtenstein
					

What to prepare for travel to the EU, Switzerland, Norway, Iceland or Liechtenstein from 1 January 2021 and how long you can stay without a visa.




					www.gov.uk
				




EHIC only valid to 31 Dec

However Which? Advises that Spain and Portugalwill carry on


----------



## QFour (Nov 1, 2020)

John H said:


> Nothing needs to be done. As long as you are in the EU before December 31st, EHIC will be honoured until the date you leave the EU. And if anyone says "how do they know?" then the answer is that your passport is scanned every time you enter or leave the EU. We registered with the local doctor because we needed to renew our prescriptions. If you don't need that then just carry your passport and EHIC with you and if you are unlucky enough to need medical attention during your stay you just present them and all will be revealed!



Don't forget you will only have 90 days from 1st January before you are required to leave the EU area unless by some magic it gets altered.


----------



## Moped (Nov 2, 2020)

Markd said:


> Here is UK info today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will that be ad infinitum or only during a roll over stay for the first few months of 2021? 

Which are not clear on this.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 2, 2020)

QFour said:


> Probably but you will be last in the queue for the ventilators. Your biggest problem will be trying to communicate with the staff in the hospital. For some unknown reason they only speak Spanish and unlike the Uk do not have interpreters on hand 24 hours a day. We managed with Google translate ( just ) but if you need to phone the hospital you need someone to translate it for you. No point in asking for someone who speaks English there won't be anyone.
> 
> After sampling the Health Service it is somewhat lacking when it comes to hygiene standards, Yes they wear latex gloves but then they wander off and do other things and then come back wearing the same gloves. SWMBO my resident nurse nearly had a heart attack when she saw the way they carried on.
> 
> You will also need to brush up on your French so that you can explain why you are not heading home but heading to Spain on HOLIDAY ...


Wife has just had a scan and consultation at Torrevieja hospital and no language problems at all. We have both had visits to local doctors for minor ailments and again no language problems . Other friends have been in for a stroke and a broken hip.  Perhaps we have just been lucky and maybe better on the costas .


----------



## John H (Nov 2, 2020)

QFour said:


> Probably but you will be last in the queue for the ventilators. Your biggest problem will be trying to communicate with the staff in the hospital. For some unknown reason they only speak Spanish and unlike the Uk do not have interpreters on hand 24 hours a day. We managed with Google translate ( just ) but if you need to phone the hospital you need someone to translate it for you. No point in asking for someone who speaks English there won't be anyone.
> 
> After sampling the Health Service it is somewhat lacking when it comes to hygiene standards, Yes they wear latex gloves but then they wander off and do other things and then come back wearing the same gloves. SWMBO my resident nurse nearly had a heart attack when she saw the way they carried on.
> 
> You will also need to brush up on your French so that you can explain why you are not heading home but heading to Spain on HOLIDAY ...



Wrong! The Spanish Health Service is excellent, as we have good reason to know, and they don't care whether you can speak Spanish or not. From my point of view, I am not bothered about language, just getting the appropriate treatment. When I had a heart attack back in the UK two years ago, I was constantly being confronted by people explaining things to me and asking if it was ok - I always said "do whatever you need to!" When Jenny needed three months of hospital treatment in Spain three years ago, she only found out precisely what was the matter when she got home and had it explained by her own doctor - who said that she got better treatment in Spain than she would have got at home!


----------



## John H (Nov 2, 2020)

Markd said:


> Here is UK info today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two points:

1. EHIC is valid after 31 December if you are already here and will continue to be valid for the length of your stay (up to the maximum of 90 days, of course - so until the end of March).

2. Spain has said that it is minded to continue an EHIC style system BUT that depends on the UK agreeing because it is the home nation that pays for the treatment you receive in the host country. So far, I have not seen any stament from the UK agreeing to this.


----------



## John H (Nov 2, 2020)

Markd said:


> Whilst Spain are minded and UK Gov seems to agree we've yet to see any movement elsewhere so it does look as if buying insurance will be necessary.
> 
> I'd point out that this is an additional expenditure as a result of the democratic decision to leave EU but then my post would be deleted.



If the UK and Spain do reach an agreement then Insurance would not be necessary for Spain. As for the other EU member states, then that depends on individual agreements - or otherwise - between us and them.


----------



## Markd (Nov 2, 2020)

Indeed a multitude of bilateral agreements to negotiate - and if we get poorly on the way we can just keep driving


----------



## Trotter (Nov 2, 2020)

John H said:


> If the UK and Spain do reach an agreement then Insurance would not be necessary for Spain. As for the other EU member states, then that depends on individual agreements - or otherwise - between us and them.


‘Spose in France we could swap a couple of mackerel, for a night in hospital.


----------



## Markd (Nov 2, 2020)

Not sure who to believe now!
NHS says EHIC is valid for rest of stay if in EU (and other partners?) if already there on 31.12.20









						Applying for healthcare cover abroad (GHIC and EHIC)
					

Find out if you’re eligible to apply for a new UK EHIC or UK Global Health Insurance Card (GHIC).




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## John H (Nov 2, 2020)

Markd said:


> Not sure who to believe now!
> NHS says EHIC is valid for rest of stay if in EU (and other partners?) if already there on 31.12.20
> 
> 
> ...



The Original Post was in error. The situation is quite clear. If you are in the EU prior to 3st December then EHIC will be honoured for the length of your stay; if you arrive after 31st December then only certain people will be entitled to EHIC cover.


----------



## Markd (Nov 2, 2020)

That's the point - OP referred to UK government website which is still saying that most places won't take it next year but NHS site says ok if start journey before 31.12.

Academic for me as we're not going either way 

Hopefully we'll get absolute clarity and a single message fairly soon.


----------



## Markd (Nov 2, 2020)

At the risk of repeating myself the UK Gov't website I provided a link to says EHIC is no good next year but the NHS says it is.
I accept that there is a link to a March 2020 UK government that says travel before 31.12 
So perhaps 2 out of 3 will do.
As usual government is providing different information depending on where you look


----------



## John H (Nov 2, 2020)

Markd said:


> At the risk of repeating myself the UK Gov't website I provided a link to says EHIC is no good next year but the NHS says it is.
> I accept that there is a link to a March 2020 UK government that says travel before 31.12
> So perhaps 2 out of 3 will do.
> As usual government is providing different information depending on where you look



For goodness sake, why don't you try reading the government website - which says exactly what I said it said. Even the OP has admitted that he made a mistake. There is nothing to be confused about!

This is the latest government advice - it is the link that the OP posted. It has not been changed. There is no government or NHS website that says that EHIC will not be valid if you are here prior to December 31st.  https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-for-uk-nationals-visiting-spain


----------



## Markd (Nov 3, 2020)

I have acknowledged the the 'early travel' to Spain web page.

However there are two current web pages - one is about travel to the whole of Europe in 2021 and to be fair it does say that at the top and the other tells us that if we travel to Spain before then EHIC is good for the journey.

My point is that both pages are current and that could cause confusion.
It's a pity that the post 21 page doesn't mention early travel as an exceptions or provide a link to it or maybe it doesn't because Spain is the only country that has agreed to it?

Turning to the wider point of travel to the other two dozen EU-EHIC countries - what are the rules about them?


----------



## Trotter (Nov 3, 2020)

Ah! The joys of the B word. Be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## John H (Nov 3, 2020)

Markd said:


> I have acknowledged the the 'early travel' to Spain web page.
> 
> However there are two current web pages - one is about travel to the whole of Europe in 2021 and to be fair it does say that at the top and the other tells us that if we travel to Spain before then EHIC is good for the journey.
> 
> ...



There is no difference! The "post 21 page" that you refer to is a cut and paste from the SAME government document that says, earlier in the document, that for those arriving before December 31st EHIC will be honoured in full!

This is the full document - please read it before you think about replying https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-for-uk-nationals-visiting-spain#:~:text=An EHIC covers state healthcare,or at a reduced cost.&text=You may need to pay,do not have an EHIC .

If you think there is a different government website that contradicts this very clear message then please provide a link. Otherwise, I think we can all safely assume that it does not exist.


----------

